# Question HK 416 Sights for 300Blk



## mathewwayne563 (5 mo ago)

I currently have some clone hk416 sights with the universal drum from rtg parts. I want to run them on my sig rattler 300Blk with a 5.5” barrel. Should I swap the drum for a mp5 or 416 10” drum? Which would work better for both subs and supers?


----------

